# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  معلومات مهمة جداً - حدث في 2 رمضان شهر الإنتصارات

## محمد عبد الله الخير

tool.jpg*حدث في 2 رمضان شهر الإنتصارات*
معركة "بلاط الشهداء
في 2 من رمضان 114 هـ الموافق 26 من أكتوبر 732م: اشتعلت معركة "بلاط الشهداء" بين المسلمين بقيادة "عبد الرحمن الغافقي" والفرنجة بقيادة "شارل مارتل"، وجرت أحداث هذه المعركة في فرنسا في المنطقة الواقعة بين مدينتي "تور" و"بواتييه"، وقد اشتعلت المعركة مدة عشرةَ أيامٍ من أواخر شعبان حتى أوائل شهر رمضان .


 فتح المغرب الأوسط 
في 2 رمضان عام 82هـ كانت الجيوش الإسلامية في شمال أفريقيا تواجه الروم من جهةٍ والبربر من جهةٍ أخرى، وكانت زعيمة البربر تُسمَّى الكاهنة وقد استطاعت أن تجمع شملهم وتحارب المسلمين سنوات طويلة، ولم يستطع القائد المسلم زهير بن قيس أن ينتصر عليها حتى جاء الحسان بن النعمان الذي صمم على فتح جميع بلاد المغرب إذ انطلق متوجهًا إلى أواسطِ المغرب والتقى بجيوش الكاهنة وانتصر عليها في رمضان عام 82 هـ.


قيام الدولة العباسية
في الثاني من شهر رمضان عام 132هـ الموافق 13 إبريل 750م أقام عبد الله أبو العباس في دمشق، وأسس الدولة العباسية .


التحرك لفتح مكة 
في مثل هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان المُبارك المصادف للثالث والعشرين من شهر كانون الأول للعام 629 للميلاد، خرج رسول الله (صلى الله علية وسلّم) لفتح مكة هو وأصحابه الكرام. وكان يصادف يوم الأربعاء.


مدينة القيروان 
في مثل هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان المُبارك المصادف للثاني والعشرين من شعر أيلول للعام 670 للميلاد، شُرع في بناء مدينة القيروان، بإشراف فاتحها العظيم عقبةَ بن نافع {رضي الله عنه}.
والقيروان كلمةٌ معرّبةٌ عن ( كاراوان ) باللغة الفارسية ومعناها ( مَوْضِع النزول ).
تُشْتَهَر القيروان في التاريخ بعلْمها وفقهائها، في مقدمتهم الفقيه العظيم عبد الله بن أبي القَيْرَوَاني صاحب ( الرسالة الفقهية ). ومن أهم معالم القيروان:-جامع عقبة بن نافع وضريح الصحابيّ أبي زمعة البلوي {رضي الله عنه} و حَوْض الأغالبة.
وهي معالم لا تزال إلى اليوم.


ضم الجزائر للدولة الإسلامية
في مثل هذا اليوم من شهر رمضان المُبارك المصادف للتاسع من شهر تشرين الأول للعام 701 للميلاد، فَتَح القائد الإسلامي حسّان بن النعمان {المغرب الأوسط}. وهو ما يُعرف اليوم بالجزائر، منتصراً بذلك على (الكاهنة) زعيمَة البربر في ذلك العصر.


صلاح الدين وعسقلان
في الثاني رمضان المُبارك الموافق للثالث والعشرين من شهر أيلول للعام الميلادي 1191، غادر السلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبي مدينة عسقلان . وذلك بعد أن أخلى كل سكانها من العرب. وخربها وحطّم أسوارها. وذلك خشية أن يستولي عليها الصليبيون ويأسرون أهلها ويجعلونها وسيلة لأخذ بيت المقدس.
وقبل البدء في تخريب المدينة قال صلاح الدين الأيوبي قولته المشهورة : ( والله لموت جميع أولادي أهون عليّ من تخريب حجر واحد منها).


المغول عندما دمروا البلاد
في مثل هذا اليوم سجّل انتصار الناصر إبن قلاوون على المغول، خرج السلطان الناصر إبن قلاوون من حلب وكان عمره وقتها لا يتجاوز الثامنة عشرة للتصدي للمغول الذين يهددون حلب، انضم إليه فرساناً من مختلف بقاع الشام حتى وصل عدد جيش المماليك إلى مائتي ألف رجل، تقابلوا مع جيش المغول الذي يفوقهم عدداً، فاشتعلت معركة حامية الوطيس في مرج راهط، انتهت العركة بهزيمة المغول وأنتصار المماليك وتمّ أسر ثلث الجيش المغولي. وكان هذا للنصر رداً على هزيمة المماليك الذين أبلوا بلاء حسنا، ولما بلغت أنباء هذه الهزيمة "محمود غازان" سلطان المغول اغتم واشتد حزنه، ثم لم يلبث أن توفي كمدا.


وفاة خير نساء الارض
في الثالث من شهر رمضان سنة إحدى عشرة للهجرة توفيت سيدة نساء العالمين ابنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاطمة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، ودفنت بالبقيع ليلاً. 
وقد كان - صلوات الله وسلامه عليه- عهد إليها أنها أول أهله لحوقًا به، وقال لها مع ذلك: "أما ترضين أن تكوني سيدة نساء أهل الجنة". وكانت أصغر بنات النبي .
وقد وردت كثير من الآثار التي تدلل على حب النبي لها؛ فقد كان إذا قدم من غزو أو سفر بدأ بالمسجد فصلى فيه ركعتين، ثم يأتي فاطمة ثم يأتي أزواجه؛ ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "أفضل نساء أهل الجنة خديجة بنت خويلد، وفاطمة بنت محمد، ومريم بنت عمران، وآسية بنت مزاحم امرأة فرعون".


****لا تقرا وترحل ، كلمة شكر تكفي أو دعاء يزيد من همتي وعطائي في المنتدى* .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم انصر المسلمين كما نصرتهم في رمضان

بارك اللع بعمرك يا اخي على المعلومات  :Smile:

----------

